# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سهمیه بسیج در دانشگاه ازاد

## konkur100

سلام
کسی هست که از سهمیه بسیج فعال تو انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد استفاده کرده باشه ؟؟ من حدود یک سال و 7 ماه هست که فعال هستم و حوزه ما هم یک نامه به من داده که ببرم سپاه منطقه . ایا با بردن این نامه به من کد 12 رقمی رو حتما میدن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟! دوستان کمکم کنید ( تازه امروز نامه رو گرفتم )

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

اره میدن.منم تازه امروز گرفتم ولی هنو سپاه نرفتم.پارسال همون روز که نامه رو بردم کد رو بهم دادن

----------


## soheil-020

اره نگران نباش ... باید زودتر اقدام کنی .... یهو دیدی فرمانده ماموریت رفته و....

----------


## konkur100

> اره نگران نباش ... باید زودتر اقدام کنی .... یهو دیدی فرمانده ماموریت رفته و....


میگم کد رو خود سپاه میده دیگه ؟؟؟ من باید دیگه نامه بیارم ناحیه منطقه خودم ؟؟؟؟ یعنی من یک سال و نیم فعالم میدن صد در صد ؟؟؟ من که امتیازم 100 تا نیست !!

----------


## konkur100

> اره میدن.منم تازه امروز گرفتم ولی هنو سپاه نرفتم.پارسال همون روز که نامه رو بردم کد رو بهم دادن


همون روز ببرم کد رو بهم میدن ؟ هزینه یا مراحل اداری هم داره ؟؟؟

----------


## ALI.F

> اره میدن.منم تازه امروز گرفتم ولی هنو سپاه نرفتم.پارسال همون روز که نامه رو بردم کد رو بهم دادن


من یه سال و هفت ماهه عضو بسیج فعالم پارسال رفتم کدش رو بگیرم بهم گفت که چون هشت ماهه عضو بسیج فعالم کد بهم تعلق نمیگیره و باید حتما یه سال ازش گذشته باشه...الان یه ساله از اون موقع به بعد بسیج نرفتم بنظرت اگه الان برم واسه کد کد رو میدن بهم؟
بعد پرستاری ازاد بندرعباس یا ظرفیت مازاد خودگردانش با سهمیه بسیج به نظرت تا چه ترازی می گیره؟پارسال 6463 بدون بسیج خود پرستاری بندر گرفته بود..ممکنه ظرفیت مازاد خودگردانش با تراز کم تری هم بگیره؟

----------


## Dr_farid

> من یه سال و هفت ماهه عضو بسیج فعالم پارسال رفتم کدش رو بگیرم بهم گفت که چون هشت ماهه عضو بسیج فعالم کد بهم تعلق نمیگیره و باید حتما یه سال ازش گذشته باشه...الان یه ساله از اون موقع به بعد بسیج نرفتم بنظرت اگه الان برم واسه کد کد رو میدن بهم؟
> بعد پرستاری ازاد بندرعباس یا ظرفیت مازاد خودگردانش با سهمیه بسیج به نظرت تا چه ترازی می گیره؟پارسال 6463 بدون بسیج خود پرستاری بندر گرفته بود..ممکنه ظرفیت مازاد خودگردانش با تراز کم تری هم بگیره؟


زیاد به ماه های فعال بودن نیست چون باید به امتیاز 100 برسید ، منم پارسال اول کارتم رو دید گفت تازه فعال شدی ولی وقتی زد تو سیستم دید عضویت عادی زیاد داشتم و امتیازم بالای 100 شد و داد.
خب 100% خودگردان با تراز کمتر میگیره ولی معلوم نیست تفاوت تراز های امسال و پارسال چطوریه

----------


## ALI.F

> زیاد به ماه های فعال بودن نیست چون باید به امتیاز 100 برسید ، منم پارسال اول کارتم رو دید گفت تازه فعال شدی ولی وقتی زد تو سیستم دید عضویت عادی زیاد داشتم و امتیازم بالای 100 شد و داد.
> خب 100% خودگردان با تراز کمتر میگیره ولی معلوم نیست تفاوت تراز های امسال و پارسال چطوریه


ملاکای این صد امتیاز چیه؟
و یه سوال خیلی مهم این که اگر من کد رو بگیرم و از این کد واسه انتخاب رشته استفاده کنم و کدو بزنم و باهاش یه جا قبول شم ولی نرم ثبت نام کنم عایا میتونم سال بعد هم دوباره از اون کد استفاده کنم؟دقت کن قبول شم ولی ثبت نام نکنم...چند نفر میگن میتونی استفاده کنی یه عده میگن نمیشه..پاک گیج شدم

----------


## ALI.F

> زیاد به ماه های فعال بودن نیست چون باید به امتیاز 100 برسید ، منم پارسال اول کارتم رو دید گفت تازه فعال شدی ولی وقتی زد تو سیستم دید عضویت عادی زیاد داشتم و امتیازم بالای 100 شد و داد.
> خب 100% خودگردان با تراز کمتر میگیره ولی معلوم نیست تفاوت تراز های امسال و پارسال چطوریه


ملاکای این صد امتیاز چیه؟
و یه سوال خیلی مهم این که اگر من کد رو بگیرم و از این کد واسه انتخاب رشته استفاده کنم و کدو بزنم و باهاش یه جا قبول شم ولی نرم ثبت نام کنم عایا میتونم سال بعد هم دوباره از اون کد استفاده کنم؟دقت کن قبول شم ولی ثبت نام نکنم...چند نفر میگن میتونی استفاده کنی یه عده میگن نمیشه..پاک گیج شدم

----------


## Maryam20

*درجواب konkour100
بایک سال و نیم امتیازتون از100 کمتر میشه. باید حداقل 100 بشین تا بهتون کد تعلق بگیره*

----------


## soheil-020

بچه ها تاثیر این سهمیه بسیج ایا 95 درصد تراز اخرین نفر قبولی هست یا دانشگاه ها واسه بسیجی های فعال ظرفیت های خاصی دارن ؟؟؟ کلا تاثیرش چه جوره ؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  من شنیدم از 5 درصد افزایش تراز هم بیشتره ؟؟؟!! :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Aminval76

> سلام
> کسی هست که از سهمیه بسیج فعال تو انتخاب رشته دانشگاه ازاد استفاده کرده باشه ؟؟ من حدود یک سال و 7 ماه هست که فعال هستم و حوزه ما هم یک نامه به من داده که ببرم سپاه منطقه . ایا با بردن این نامه به من کد 12 رقمی رو حتما میدن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟! دوستان کمکم کنید ( تازه امروز نامه رو گرفتم )


 امتیاز 100 خیلی مهم نیس
من پارسال به 100 رسونده بودم اما فقط 11 ماه فعال داشتم

گفتن باید حداقل 24 ماه فعال داشته باشی

----------


## Dr_farid

> ملاکای این صد امتیاز چیه؟
> و یه سوال خیلی مهم این که اگر من کد رو بگیرم و از این کد واسه انتخاب رشته استفاده کنم و کدو بزنم و باهاش یه جا قبول شم ولی نرم ثبت نام کنم عایا میتونم سال بعد هم دوباره از اون کد استفاده کنم؟دقت کن قبول شم ولی ثبت نام نکنم...چند نفر میگن میتونی استفاده کنی یه عده میگن نمیشه..پاک گیج شدم


اگه قبول بشی چه بری و چه نری چون از سهمیه استفاده کردی دیگه نمیشه استفاده کرد ازش. اگه قبول نشی میتونی سال بعد هم استفاده کنی

----------


## Dr_farid

> امتیاز 100 خیلی مهم نیس
> من پارسال به 100 رسونده بودم اما فقط 11 ماه فعال داشتم
> 
> گفتن باید حداقل 24 ماه فعال داشته باشی


اینا بهونه الگی هست که سهمیه رو ندن چون شرط اصلی 100 امتیاز هست.

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

والا من پارسال رفتم خودمم نمیدونستم فعالم :Yahoo (4): )اصن انتظارشم نداشتم فعال باشم...
من از 86 فعالم امتیازم 200 ب بالاس.پارسال کد گرفتم قبول نشدم گفتن امسالم باید برم دوباره کد بگیرم

----------


## زنذگی زیباست

> بچه ها تاثیر این سهمیه بسیج ایا 95 درصد تراز اخرین نفر قبولی هست یا دانشگاه ها واسه بسیجی های فعال ظرفیت های خاصی دارن ؟؟؟ کلا تاثیرش چه جوره ؟؟؟ من شنیدم از 5 درصد افزایش تراز هم بیشتره ؟؟؟!!


فک کنم کارشناسی به بالا 95٪اخرین تراز
بقیه 90٪اخرین تراز

----------


## konkur100

> اینا بهونه الگی هست که سهمیه رو ندن چون شرط اصلی 100 امتیاز هست.


*به من که ندادن . گفتن باید 100 امتیاز داشته باشی . داداش پس واسه چی میگفتی نگرااااااااان نباش بهت کد رو میدن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! چرا امید الکی میدی اقااااااااا
یه بهانه ای جور کردن و منو رد کردن اما اگه خانواده شهید و جانباز بودم .............................................
چرا اخه ای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااا*

----------


## Dr_farid

> *به من که ندادن . گفتن باید 100 امتیاز داشته باشی . داداش پس واسه چی میگفتی نگرااااااااان نباش بهت کد رو میدن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! چرا امید الکی میدی اقااااااااا
> یه بهانه ای جور کردن و منو رد کردن اما اگه خانواده شهید و جانباز بودم .............................................
> چرا اخه ای خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااا*


اره همینطوره ، حالا یه سری هم 100 امتیاز رو دارن از بسیج نامه میگیرن ولی سپاه ناحیه بهشون کد 12 رقمی رو نمیده

----------


## konkur100

> اره همینطوره ، حالا یه سری هم 100 امتیاز رو دارن از بسیج نامه میگیرن ولی سپاه ناحیه بهشون کد 12 رقمی رو نمیده


چرا باید اینطوری باشه اخه
ما به کی اعتراض کنیم . بخدا چند ساله همش دارم بی عدالتی میبینم . من چه گناهی کردم که جز خانواده شهید و جانباز نیستم

----------


## ALI.F

> چرا باید اینطوری باشه اخه
> ما به کی اعتراض کنیم . بخدا چند ساله همش دارم بی عدالتی میبینم . من چه گناهی کردم که جز خانواده شهید و جانباز نیستم


داداش همونام مشکلات خاص خودشونو دارن هر چند معتقدم این همه امکانات نباید بهشون تعلق بگیره!
همون طور که میبینی بی عدالتی فوق العاده زیاده تنها راهی که میتونی خودتو از این تونل ناعادلانه نجات بدی اینه که اینقدر درس بخونی تحت حتی سخت ترین شرایط که دیگه جوری رتبت خوب بیاد که بدون اما و اگر و بسیج و...با افتخار قبول شی!

----------


## konkur100

> داداش همونام مشکلات خاص خودشونو دارن هر چند معتقدم این همه امکانات نباید بهشون تعلق بگیره!
> همون طور که میبینی بی عدالتی فوق العاده زیاده تنها راهی که میتونی خودتو از این تونل ناعادلانه نجات بدی اینه که اینقدر درس بخونی تحت حتی سخت ترین شرایط که دیگه جوری رتبت خوب بیاد که بدون اما و اگر و بسیج و...با افتخار قبول شی!


بله حق با شماست

----------


## zia

بچه ها تو رو خدا جواب بدین ، 

امسال کسی هست کد 12 رقمی بسیج رو واسه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد گرفته باشه ؟ 
چه اقدامی باید بکنیم ؟ شهر ما میگه ابلاغیه اش نیومده

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*برای گرفتن کد کجا واس بریم؟*

----------


## fafa.Mmr

> *برای گرفتن کد کجا واس بریم؟*


باید بری پایگاه بسیج نامه بگیری ببری سپاه کد رو بگیری

----------

